# Wii



## Scott (Sep 22, 2008)

We were thinking about getting the kids a Wii for Christmas, but I have heard that there are shortages. Do any of you computer game fans have any suggestions about finding one and getting the best deal? Thanks


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 22, 2008)

Check Target. I was in there the other day and almost bought one because they had a few. I probably should have and then ebayed it at Christmas.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, unfortunately for most people here the BEST times to find them at Target, best Buy, or Circuit City is Sunday afternoons or as soon as they open.


----------



## Scott (Sep 22, 2008)

It is amazing that they can't increase production given the demand.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 22, 2008)

Scott said:


> It is amazing that they can't increase production given the demand.



who ever said that "can't" is the appropriate word in that sentence?


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 22, 2008)

Check craigslist in your area there are usually quite a few there and they are usually new in box and not over priced. May even get a few games in the deal.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 22, 2008)

Due to constant nagging by my son for Super Mario Galaxy I picked up a Nintendo WII this summer from Gamestop. I feel good now because I originally determined to get him it for his birthday which is November. This weekend I had a good time playing Mario Kart. 

ps. The WII is worth every bit of it, from the exercise sports titles to the Super Mario series, this is the most family oriented product out there.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 22, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing that they can't increase production given the demand.
> ...


exactly. Playstation 3 tried the same thing and failed miserably.


----------

